# Smokin Weekend



## kc5tpy (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello.    Sorry Guys.  I can't make that weekend.  Step-Son getting married.  I tried to talk them in to the reception at the campsite; but no deal.  This will be the first one I miss but we all can't make it every year.  Have fun!  Take photos! 

To be honest I am only seeing 2 members reply and 2 Leads.  Did I miss a post or is that it?  I don't want the date changed just for me; I am just curious if that is all the interest and enthusiasm generated this year?  WHO IS COMING??  C’MON folks!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Danny. It is early days - we still have months to go yet. It always starts of slowly before people commit.


----------

